# Being the uke in the instructor demo, an animation



## Ybot (Aug 25, 2019)

So, I spent way longer working on this animation than I should have, but it was a lot of fun. Hope you all can relate and enjoy...


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 25, 2019)

We used to sometimes do this to each other at my instructor's school (not BJJ, but very much the same dynamic for demonstrations).


----------



## Buka (Aug 25, 2019)

That was a pretty cool animation.

And Like Gpseymour said.....yeah, we've pulled that from time to time.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 25, 2019)

Buka said:


> That was a pretty cool animation.
> 
> And Like Gpseymour said.....yeah, we've pulled that from time to time.


It turns out even nice martial arts folks are, deep in their soul, a bit evil.


----------

